# What is digging up my yard?



## BQ41 (8 mo ago)

Every morning I wake up to more and more of my yard dug up and I need some help identifying what it might be for best repellent. We have gotten a ton of rain lately and I don't remember this being an issue when we were in a drought, not sure if that could be playing into it as well. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

Willing to bet that's from a raccoon. I have very similar damage and cameras confirm it was a raccoon.


----------



## BQ41 (8 mo ago)

Glen_Cove_5511 said:


> Willing to bet that's from a raccoon. I have very similar damage and cameras confirm it was a raccoon.


I was thinking either that or armadillos in South Georgia. Have you been able to get rid of them? We just bought this house and it's our first summer here, probably have a grub problem I should have sprayed for.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

I haven't been able to get rid of the raccoons. Thinking about trying one of those motion-activated sprinklers.


----------



## STI_MECE (Aug 4, 2020)

That is a armadillo. They are pretty territorial, if you see more damage typically after you wake up in the morning (they are typically found anywhere between 1-5am) its a armadillo. Especially that one next to the fence, that is 100% armadillo.

To get rid of them? Shoot them.

I have them and tried everything to get rid of them. The easiest, cheapest solution, but them to sleep. I shoot them with a .22 caliber air rifle. They are not really skiddish (at least the ones here are not) I can get 5ft up to them and then its lights out. They are a total freaking pain.

For what its worth, ive never seen a racoon dig around my yard or a racoon for that matter. I am not sure where they live around here probably in the dumpsters I would imagine.


----------

